

Trolls (2008) - malisper
http://paulgraham.com/trolls.html

======
dang
Wow, thanks. I'd forgotten about that one.

HN has had many ups and downs with this issue. While I think PG's statement
"so far the experiment seems to be working" still holds up, I've also been
noticing many ill-spirited and nitpicking comments lately. It's a constant
problem.

------
ColinWright
(2008)

Massive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3353593](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3353593)

Discussion there is closed, of course, being so long ago, so if there's
anything new to add, this would be a good place.

~~~
getdavidhiggins
"8000 uniques a day"

